# Gravel in stalls?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey everyone, It's been a while, but we finally got our barn built. After digging a trench and filling it with gravel we are still noticing that a little water is still getting in one of the stalls. Would there be any reason why putting a layer of small gravel on top of the dirt would be a bad idea to help with the moisture issue? I thought it might make it harder to clean out the stalls. Got any experience?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

No experience, we have concrete floors, but I would think maybe gravel then a mat on top to make it easier to clean? Or how about a drainage pipe? ( just throwing out ideas).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Crushed limestone works well. Clean screenings are the best.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Crushed limestone works well. Clean screenings are the best.


Clean screenings? Did you mean cleaning screens?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. I can buy clean or dirty limestone screenings. It is very crushed up limestone.


----------



## dairyfairy (Sep 30, 2015)

Goats Rock said:


> No experience, we have concrete floors, but I would think maybe gravel then a mat on top to make it easier to clean? Or how about a drainage pipe? ( just throwing out ideas).


Do you wash off the concrete routinely? I read that concrete was the best. I "paved" the floor of our goat shed with concrete pavers, but I also put down pine shavings. Do you add any bedding or just concrete? Thanks!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The rock quarry nearest to us sells a product called "process fill". It's basically a byproduct of making small rocks out of big rocks. We put it in our whole barn.


----------

